
Let's Explore the Creativity Multiverse - tyherox
https://blog.ryeboard.com/2019/07/10/exploring-the-creativity-multiverse/
======
tbirrell
Interesting concept. This is similar to something I've been thinking of
building for some time. My concern is that its a paid subscription service.
What happens to all my info if I stop paying? Can I download it? If so, what
format does it come in?

~~~
tyherox
Hey tbirrell. It's free up to a point and after passing said limit all your
data is still available to edit and view - you just won't be able to create
more content!

~~~
tbirrell
What if I want to take my data back? Is there a way to export everything I've
added?

~~~
tyherox
Unfortunately not yet :( Good old fashion copy & paste or downloading of files
are the only methods for now.

